# Crooksville Ohio Mini Pot



## bamaboybottles2 (Nov 4, 2015)

Hi, I found this in an antique shop I was visiting and was wondering what a possible value on this piece would be. Thanks for any help.


----------



## nhpharm (Nov 4, 2015)

Company is still around and was opened in 1970, so a fairly modern piece.  I doubt it would be worth more than about $10.


----------



## bamaboybottles2 (Nov 4, 2015)

Alright, thanks for the help.


----------



## TROG (Nov 5, 2015)

As mentioned above a very modern piece and worth very little.http://www.timepassagesnostalgia.com/&searchkeywords=Crooksville


----------

